# Shimano mechanische Scheibenbremsen BR-M465



## smuul (16. September 2007)

Hallo allerseits!

Ich verkaufe 2 neue und unbenutzte Scheibenbremsen BR-M465 von Shimano incl. Scheiben, Zügen und Bremshebeln. 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=120162251020&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=002


Gruß

smuul​


----------

